# Ok, So , who has the most lights on their truck?



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Which member here has the most lights on their truck? im looking for ideas for my plow truck this season. Yes im a light freak.. I already have an idea what im gonna do but would like some more ideas.. I already have a direction led arrow bar for the rear window as well as 8 different leds along with 8 hidden strobes. YEs i will post video when im done hopefully by next week.

Can you post a link to a video or description of the so called vehicle im looking for ??

Thanks in advance....


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

My one truck has 16 strobes, a 30" led lightbar, and two backup lights.

Plus my salter has two additional backup lights and 2 led flashers.



Still don't have anything on the new Ford.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

do you have a video?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have a fully populated whelen edge lightbar with like 14-15 strobes in the bar, as well as 2 whelen strip lights led's on my backrack, they are about 3 times as big as a tir3 led.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Maleko;1081373 said:


> do you have a video?


Dissociative did the install and put up pics/video somewhere.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Last year i ran 36 light heads. 10 hide a ways, 14 LED and 12 in my 9M bar and a traffic advisor.
I took the 9M off this year and i have not decided on a mini bar. I am leaning towards the new Whelen Justice LED


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

nevrnf;1081464 said:


> Last year i ran 36 light heads. 10 hide a ways, 14 LED and 12 in my 9M bar and a traffic advisor.
> I took the 9M off this year and i have not decided on a mini bar. I am leaning towards the new Whelen Justice LED


Damn..........

You got a video of your setup??


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

46" Federal Signal Legend amber bar
41" Sho-Me Chameleon LED Signal Stick
10- Sho-Me 11.900 lights 4 amber in the grill, 2 amber on the mirrors, 2 amber & 2 clear on western proflo 1000 salt spreader.
Whelen Competior Plus 8 channel strobe box. 2 amber, 2 clear in the rear 4 clear in the front.
Allso set up factory led turn signals on mirror to strobe with sho-me 11.900 at the same time. 
I allso just purchaced 4 sound off signial split amber leds for the grill and 6 more split amber/clear sho-me 11.900 for the new vbox salt spreader.Here are the videos from last year. I'll post some new ones when we have it all finished this year.
. 








.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

GLHVAC;1082063 said:


> 46" Federal Signal Legend amber bar
> 41" Sho-Me Chameleon LED Signal Stick
> 10- Sho-Me 11.900 lights 4 amber in the grill, 2 amber on the mirrors, 2 amber & 2 clear on western proflo 1000 salt spreader.
> Whelen Competior Plus 8 channel strobe box. 2 amber, 2 clear in the rear 4 clear in the front.
> ...


That my friend is Awesome............... Thanks


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

you could wake up the dead with that set up. lol nice looking and nice video man


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I never did get a chance to video my setup.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Not much in the way of strobes-but I have a whelen guardian rotator (110W)

2x55W off-road lights going forward
2x55W off road lights going backward
2x55W low profile lights under bed lighting the side/rear of the truck
4x55W low profile lights as reverse lights

So all in all 660 watts of auxiliary lighting. It's pretty bright.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I have some soundoff LEDs in my grille and on my tool box. Code3 deck lights and dash lights. Considering strobes but not for a while.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

email me i have tons of videos of trucks with 25 or more heads WITHOUT counting light bars...


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I've got a buddy who has so many strobes that he can't have a plow, his alternator wouldn't hold it


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

IIRC there was someone here who was going to install 8 strobe power supplies, showed them laid out on a bench, people were discussing power consumption.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how many Lumen are non led strobe lights? Each bulb/strobe?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Hubjeep;1116301 said:


> IIRC there was someone here who was going to install 8 strobe power supplies, showed them laid out on a bench, people were discussing power consumption.


Your correct, I think it was Dissociative, building a super truck of some sorts and used it as a teaser for us spectators.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

This thread needs video!


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

GLHVAC;1082063 said:


> 46" Federal Signal Legend amber bar
> 41" Sho-Me Chameleon LED Signal Stick
> 10- Sho-Me 11.900 lights 4 amber in the grill, 2 amber on the mirrors, 2 amber & 2 clear on western proflo 1000 salt spreader.
> Whelen Competior Plus 8 channel strobe box. 2 amber, 2 clear in the rear 4 clear in the front.
> ...


 *I bet your neighbors just LOVE you! * Nice set-up though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

i have a map light....lol


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;1118099 said:


> Your correct, I think it was Dissociative, building a super truck of some sorts and used it as a teaser for us spectators.


yep...it was a super truck..8 supplys 690's....48 strobe heads...


----------



## 2cox (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 2 amber strobes for plowing and a mini amber led light bar/ F.D I have 2 clear leds 4 red leds a red and clear dash light and 2 sho-me dou amber leds on my tool box facing the rear


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Headlights, reverse lights, Dual strobe mini bar,,,,,I'm set....
I have nothing against being visable, but some go overboard . Example if your lighting makes police envy you there's a problem...lol


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

jb1390;1083920 said:


> Not much in the way of strobes-but I have a whelen guardian rotator (110W)
> 
> 2x55W off-road lights going forward
> 2x55W off road lights going backward
> ...


Nice and simple set up from the sounds of it. Can you post some pictures of how/ where you mounted the lights under the bed for the side/ rear of the truck? That would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

dpglandscapes;1125709 said:


>


Oh god. Frigging awesome and bright! What do you have for the light bar? Can you take some pictures of the switch box please? Thanks!


----------



## Backwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

Day and night Vids Tried to Embed but I guess Ill just post the links

Day





Night


----------

